# How to get Certification to install gaf



## SolarEngeryOfNY (Apr 25, 2010)

i know that they have classes so that you can get the certification and a test that you have to pass is there any kind of book i can buy or does anyone know how know how to do this should i just call gaf i wanna get this because i am now getting into solar and i always installed roofing but now a days it looks good to get some kind of certification i am from long island new york


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Call your area rep and pay him $500. The rest is red tape. 

Seriously.


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

When I got my Master Commercial Roofing Contractor Certification, they sent a rep out to my jobsite and watched us install their products. When the job was done, they had an independent agency inspect it, and then I got the cert.

I didn't have to pay for the commercial cert. Had to pay for the residential, and it was an open book ridiculously easy quiz.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Although I am certified by GAF, Grumpy is pretty much right. Call your rep, meet with him - provide him with copies of your insurance and license and things of that nature and youre pretty much all set.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Bam Bam I believe as of last year they began requiring a $500 fee.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

AFAIK, GAF has always had a fee.

Kinda like the BBB. If you pay, you are special.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Grumpy - You are right. It is 495.


----------



## solarenergyofny (Apr 26, 2010)

see why i asked is because my brother n boss does a lot of roofs on army base's in new york and i was talking to one of the subs and he was telling me how he was taking classes with gaf and he was saying you take the class with a test at the end and he is just a worker sound right?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Its not really a class. You are in a room with some other guys, the shingle rep goes through the book and you answer the questions at the end of each section.


----------

